# June 26th Get Together and Torunament is a GO! Please Read.....



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

FYI: Sponsors for this Tournament are: Hickory Bluff Marina, Richie Lott Outdoors and Team RedishOne, RedfishOne Enterprises.

Ok, everything is a go for June 26th, 2010. This is going to be a fun tournament!! I am not fishing, only taking video and pics of the event. I would like to see some 500 point score sheets!!

To be clear, here are a few facts about the Points for Sharks Tournament and gathering/cookout.

If you have not yet filled out the tournament entry form, you are not entered in the event. Please fill out the short tournament entry form here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=543750

1.Your Boats can be Launched at Jekyll Island. Paul and Kevin will be there to assist with your launch, issue your boat number, data sheet for your shark points and collect the $40 entry fee. 

2. As they give your boat numbers to you, this will also be your checkout.

3. There will still be a check-in boat at the boat ramp area starting @ 3:00 PM until 4:00 PM. It will most likely be my Teal Green and White 31' Contender or my Yellow Rambo 27' Custom boat. You must be cleared the check-in boat by 4 PM.

4. Please PM me for any questions you might have about the outlines of this tournament, but visit the link here first and please, know your sharks for this tournament. You can see the tournament outline and info on the sharks worth points here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=541924

5. There will be a cook out and top 3 winners announcement after the tournament @ Hickory Bluff Marina. BYOB.
See the food link here to contribute or view: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542733
See the Hickory Bluff Marina Info here with directions: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=543978

6. The Entry fee is only $40 per boat team (not per-person)

7. Cut off for fishing this event is June 22nd.

8. You may come to the cookout even if you are not fishing. You're welcome to come.


----------



## rifleroom (May 13, 2010)

Richie, that'd be fine with me! My family and I will be finishing vacation on that day. I'll have my boat with me and I may have my family with me also, so they'd be 2 young'uns running around if thats okay.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

all good with me, bro....! Prett quiet on this thread aint it?


----------



## jamrens (May 13, 2010)

if i can make it i will im not sure what i have going on that weekend.. Anyone got a boat with room for 2?


----------



## hntr2k (May 13, 2010)

*Sounds great*

June 26th...officially marked on my calendar.

Would you like to do a four or five hour shark tournament in the morning followed by an afternoon and evening cookout, mingling, and training session?

I will be bringing my boat and I know some others are too, so there should be room for anybody wanting to fish.

(RL- Quiet isn't necessarily a terrible thing)


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 13, 2010)

Whit..you can fish on my boat...

Richie..you know I am in.   Might even bring some King & Prince Seafood to throw in a fryer or oven..


----------



## rifleroom (May 13, 2010)

Yep, pretty quiet! Thanks okay though! A small gathering could be as good as or better than a big one!


----------



## PaulD (May 13, 2010)

Tides look great! I'm in!!!

Rifleroom, you have a PM!


----------



## jamrens (May 13, 2010)

scott ill have to take u up on that.. My wife is now hooked on blue water fishing....


----------



## seastrike (May 13, 2010)

Hey guys i have been lurking around this forum for a while and i would be into going to the get together. I was unable to go to the redfish outing but i fish out of hickory bluff so hopefully i could go to this one


----------



## retired (May 13, 2010)

Of course we're in.  Hey Richie, what about if everyone who came brought a fishing/boating related item (no junk please), and we did one of those swap/trade games people play at parties?  Or maybe we could solicit questions re/ fishing and  have a seminar type get together.  How about some on hands demos re/ boat dockin, cleat tying, bait catching, etc.  We will be at the Bluff(I assume anyway) so we  have the docks, boats, cast nets, etc. Just a few ideas, what does anyone else think?


----------



## PaulD (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan. Maybe a castnet and casting accuracy tournament??


----------



## jamrens (May 13, 2010)

im out i cant throw a 6 footer worth a dang lol


----------



## oldenred (May 13, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Maybe a castnet and casting accuracy tournament??



i'm game.... but i lose just to warn ya


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 13, 2010)

Make the cast net throw interesting.    Use at least a 10 footer.....evil snicker...


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Make the cast net throw interesting.    Use at least a 10 footer.....evil snicker...



I'm in on that one.... I can't throw an 8 anymore Scott... Too small. I am gonna learn all this stuff one day!

 Dont know what to do with that 8 footer.... Need help ...


----------



## oldenred (May 13, 2010)

i have a 12 footer......


----------



## ratherbefishin (May 13, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## sea trout (May 13, 2010)

i might can make it!
my bro and i were goin fishin that weekend anyway. i'll talk to him and hopfully we can just come down there and meet and fish with ya'll.
we've never been there though, we'd need to be told where NOT to go!
if there was a symbol for fingers crossed i'd use that one now!


----------



## wharfrat (May 13, 2010)

I been workin' my backside off lately......i am about ready for a get together and meet some of you slayer of fish personally. don't know if my little skiff is gonna make it on the outside, but would love to chase some inshore stuff around that area. are there overnite accomodations at the marina and would this be a family affair where i could bring my sweetie and the kids?


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

oldenred said:


> i have a 12 footer......



.......


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 13, 2010)

Richie, The 26th sounds great! I'll be there with my fish cookers or whatever we need. The net throw sounds great, I allways like to watch others throw to see how they do it. Seems that every one has a different way. Isn't a 12 ft the limit now?


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 13, 2010)

Richie...sounds like its time to break out the BIG Bertha and Buella...cast nets...with the 100 pounds of lead on them and 40 foot diameter spread...lol.


----------



## CCROLAND (May 13, 2010)

*As far as I know*

I should be able to make. We will be getting back from PCB on the 19th so we probably can shoot over that way the next weekend.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 13, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Richie...sounds like its time to break out the BIG Bertha and Buella...cast nets...with the 100 pounds of lead on them and 40 foot diameter spread...lol.



Yea... That would be the test of all tests... Those nets are heavy as a marine battery. God help whatever is under it when  it opens..... It dont miss.....


----------



## dougefresh (May 14, 2010)

Sound great If I can get off work and get the boat finished/registerd by then. Hope to learn a little and bring a little knowledge with me. Might have room on my boat too.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (May 14, 2010)

I'll see if I can pry myself off the Gulf to visit with all my "cracker" friends. Full moon that night, the tides will be ripping......


----------



## PaulD (May 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Yea... That would be the test of all tests... Those nets are heavy as a marine battery. God help whatever is under it when  it opens..... It dont miss.....




Sounds like you got a 12' Lee Fisher too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 14, 2010)

pauld said:


> sounds like you got a 12' lee fisher too!!!!!!!!



lol!....busted!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 14, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> I been workin' my backside off lately......i am about ready for a get together and meet some of you slayer of fish personally. don't know if my little skiff is gonna make it on the outside, but would love to chase some inshore stuff around that area. are there overnite accomodations at the marina and would this be a family affair where i could bring my sweetie and the kids?



No overnight accommodations at the Marina. It's basically a party Marina  with a nice boat launch and a couple of high dollar grills and big parking lot. oh yeah, most importantly, it's only 15 minutes from St. Andrews Sound and Jekyll..... gotta be a member to launch a boat there, though. Jekyll has a nice ramp that has just ben resurfaced and a floating dock added.

Exit 29 about 5 miles away has plenty of cheap hotels. I don't think kids are a problem personally. They will see some beer and other fine liquid party favorites, though....


----------



## oldenred (May 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> They will see some beer and other fine liquid party favorites, though....



provided by you right???  playin, BYOB of course


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Yea... That would be the test of all tests... Those nets are heavy as a marine battery. God help whatever is under it when  it opens..... It dont miss.....



I threw mine last weekend and came up with about 300 pogies...couldnt even get it in the boat...had to dump most of em.  Those nets open like a Frisbee and sink like a rock...best net I have ever thrown.   The only problem is they are too dang good..catch too much bait...


----------



## PaulD (May 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> lol!....busted!



Yes sir!!! A buddy of mine calls them "man killer" It'll slay the Menhaden and kill the man tossing it all at the same time! I've dropped down to a 8' Calusa due to the reason Scott just stated but man, those Lee Fisher nets are awesome!!!!!! I'd love to have 1 in 8' and 10'.

We tossed a 12' on some greenies off of Ceder Key about 4 years ago. 25' of water and we could hardly pull it in with 2 grown men. Used the outboard to close it.  Great nets!


----------



## oldenred (May 14, 2010)

just checked out the lee fisher nets... those are pretty reasonably priced too! need to get me a new net..... a 12' with 1" mesh is way more than i need. if someone needs it let me know. more or less new, only thrown twice.  caught a bunch of pogies in it and spent the next hour tryin to get em out of the mesh


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 14, 2010)

oldenred said:


> just checked out the lee fisher nets... those are pretty reasonably priced too! need to get me a new net..... a 12' with 1" mesh is way more than i need. if someone needs it let me know. more or less new, only thrown twice.  caught a bunch of pogies in it and spent the next hour tryin to get em out of the mesh



Dude... Dont get the 12. It'll kill you.... The 10 is almost un-reasonable.... You cant throw the 10 but a few times and even that one will hurt ya. I think the 8 for all around netting is probably just fine to be honest. I have one of their 8 foot menhaden nets and it catches bait very well and has lasted over 7 years as of this season. Not a tear in it....


----------



## oldenred (May 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Dude... Dont get the 12. It'll kill you.... The 10 is almost un-reasonable.... You cant throw the 10 but a few times and even that one will hurt ya. I think the 8 for all around netting is probably just fine to be honest. I have one of their 8 foot menhaden nets and it catches bait very well and has lasted over 7 years as of this season. Not a tear in it....



i already have a 12' with 1" mesh.... father gave it to me was never used and i cast it 2 times.... i was thinkin an 8' with 3/8" mesh so i can get some pogies and shrimp with it


----------



## wharfrat (May 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> No overnight accommodations at the Marina. It's basically a party Marina  with a nice boat launch and a couple of high dollar grills and big parking lot. oh yeah, most importantly, it's only 15 minutes from St. Andrews Sound and Jekyll..... gotta be a member to launch a boat there, though. Jekyll has a nice ramp that has just ben resurfaced and a floating dock added.
> 
> Exit 29 about 5 miles away has plenty of cheap hotels. I don't think kids are a problem personally. They will see some beer and other fine liquid party favorites, though....



I'll be at ssi. just thought if it was fishin AND a liitle liquid libation it would be nice not to drive. As for the kids, they've seen us knock a few back. I'll look forward to the details as you get it more organized. maybe a few inshore species included in the calcutta......


----------



## fredw (May 14, 2010)

Sounds like fun.  I'll sure try to be there.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 14, 2010)

fredw said:


> Sounds like fun.  I'll sure try to be there.



Fred.....! Whats up my man. Good to see you..


----------



## fredw (May 14, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> Fred.....! Whats up my man. Good to see you..


Richie, it's time to do some fishing.  I've been chasing turkeys over a good part of the US since March.  Time to put the shotgun away and pick up the old pole and get some string stretched


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 14, 2010)

fredw said:


> Richie, it's time to do some fishing.  I've been chasing turkeys over a good part of the US since March.  Time to put the shotgun away and pick up the old pole and get some string stretched



Well Fred, you know we can STRETCH SOME STRING! I got some video of you almost LOSING all my string.... !


----------



## jamrens (May 14, 2010)

well bad news i cant make it that weekend i have to work..


WHit


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 14, 2010)

That's a Bummer, Whitt.  I know Eric will miss your help if he cooks the Low Country Boil. You can still send some pizzas down Fed Ex. We'll miss you.


----------



## jamrens (May 14, 2010)

man i was really hoping i could but with the economy in the crappy i had to get a real job.. I have to work that weekend,, we need to do this like every couple months or monthly.. Ej can handle the lcb hes awsome like that..


----------



## bilgerat (May 14, 2010)

Id love to come down and Meet a few of Yall and learn a few things about fishing down there in the big pond , I was planning on being down the weekend of the 4 of July with the boat but I might try to make it down that weekend too!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 15, 2010)

jamrens said:


> man i was really hoping i could but with the economy in the crappy i had to get a real job.. I have to work that weekend,, we need to do this like every couple months or monthly.. Ej can handle the lcb hes awsome like that..



Dang Man, I hate to hear that.... Wish you could make it. Maybe somethin will change for ya, bro...


----------



## oldenred (May 16, 2010)

looks like it's time to get a boat and crew list together


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 17, 2010)

oldenred said:


> looks like it's time to get a boat and crew list together



Yep... looks like it.

I guess Red, me and Paul can start taking the PM's on who is coming.

Ok guys, send us PM's with subject GATHERING in the title only if you can make that date so we can keep everything together in our PM boxes.

Looks like we'll have around 12-15 I would think. As bad as paul hates it, we're going to do a Shark Tournament.... Everyone can catch sharks, so it makes it a little more inetresting for those who dont know the area.

Paul it is my goal to use all your trout for bait.! LOL! 

Aight, WHO IS COMING, TIME TO GET THIS BALL ROLLING.


----------



## PaulD (May 17, 2010)

Come on now, if you're gonna use trout for bait atleast target tarpon with them. I hear they work great.   (nobody try this!!!!!)

Expecting PM's. Let's get the ball rolling gentleman!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 17, 2010)

The 26th is gonna be iffy for me, I'm gonna be home starting the 14th but don't know if I can stretch the stay that long. If I can I'll drag the boat down, just pencil me in for now...no ink yet.


----------



## PaulD (May 17, 2010)

Guys, if it's not asking to much, when you PM me or Richie, let us know if you're bringing your boat, how many are with you and if you have room for anymore. JUST LIKE LAST YEAR. Thanks in advance!
-P.D.


----------



## PaulD (May 17, 2010)

1. Richie Lott + (2 crew)- With boat (FULL)
2. Paul D + (1 crew)- With boat (FULL)
3.Kevin M + (2 crew)- With boat
3. Retired + ( 1 crew)- With Boat
4. Flaming Scott + ( 12crew)- With Boat (FULL)
7. Jim+ ( ? crew)- With boat
8. Charlton + (2 crew)- With Boat
9. Warfrat - With Boat

10. Parker P.-
11. CRowland
12. Ratherbfishin + (2 crew) -With boat (FULL)
13. Sharks + (2 crew) - With boat (FULL)
14. Fish:30
15. Bildgerat + 1 - They need a ride
16. John Kayak- Needs a ride
17. TJ (room for 2) - with boat ( FULL, we'll have a couple of riders with you.  )
18. Sea Trout +( 1 crew) with boat.
19. Addin +( 3 crew) with boat (FULL)
20. Cutn and gutn +2 crew) with boat 
21. Cutn and gutn 2 +(2 crew) with boat 
22. TMaybin + (1 crew ) 
23. Kayakers ??????


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 17, 2010)

TGattis said:


> The 26th is gonna be iffy for me, I'm gonna be home starting the 14th but don't know if I can stretch the stay that long. If I can I'll drag the boat down, just pencil me in for now...no ink yet.



Hope you can make it.... if you dont bring your boat, we'll try and team build once we get the list up.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 17, 2010)

Richie, I'll be bringing my boat, Haven't  heard if my crew is going to make it yet. Will let you know later.


----------



## FISH:30 (May 17, 2010)

Count me in, I do not know many of you on here, but I would love to meet some people with my same interest. 
RL-Sent you a PM


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2010)

Ten 4 on all the PM's and post. List is updated as of 9:50 5/18/10.

You gentleman have a good day!


----------



## sharks (May 18, 2010)

*gathering*

how will the shark tournament work


----------



## oldenred (May 18, 2010)

i would be guessing to say that it would be a catch and release, total length and / or largest shark


----------



## PaulD (May 18, 2010)

Catch and release. Working on details now. Maybe total length.......maybe a points system based on size and species............we'll keep y'all in suspense for now.


----------



## jonkayak (May 18, 2010)

My boat will be out of commission till the fall but if anyone has an extra spot on their boat I would love the ride, and I'm good for gas, bait, and ice $$$.

I'll pay the entrance fee as well!!!!!


----------



## Robert 31320 (May 19, 2010)

I can't commit this far out but I certainly hope to be able to make it....at least to the get together.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 19, 2010)

Robert, Hope to see you there. Gonna be good times for all.


----------



## bilgerat (May 19, 2010)

Ok, Me and maybe My brother are coming down but Im not bringing the boat,  can we tag along with someone on their boat and maybe learn a few things before I bring My boat down in July


----------



## hntr2k (May 20, 2010)

*Boat space*

PaulD and Capt. Richie are going to try to place the boatless participants on a boat. 

I am happy to carry as many as I safely can,  but whomever comes along should bring their shark-fishing knowledge and experience with them, 'cause I don't have enough to give any out.  LOL


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (May 20, 2010)

I'm new to the forum but I am a member of Hickory Bluff and grew up in that river. I'd be happy to take 2 to 3 with me on my boat. Got a good spot that everyone drives right over on their way out. Let me know if you wanna ride.

TJ


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (May 20, 2010)

And I have the gear and bait so if you ride with me just bring whatever beverage and food you like and I've got the rest covered.


----------



## oldenred (May 20, 2010)

welcome to the forum TJ


----------



## razor1 (May 22, 2010)

OK---So what we eatin


----------



## PROLINE JIM (May 22, 2010)

Man,  You cook a gooood low country boil. You know I'll help you any way I can. Might be able to scrape up a few fish and some hushpuppies.
 Guess we'll have to see what every one wants.


----------



## oldenred (May 22, 2010)

i'm down with the low country if razor is ok to make it..... but if someone has something else in mind throw it on out there


----------



## sea trout (May 22, 2010)

we'd still love to come down. just can't send the pm yet cause we're not 100 percent positive, but almost.
we love the talk of the shark tournament!!!! 
where did the talk of the castnet contest go????


----------



## mudmanh41 (May 23, 2010)

Hey Richie,since you are doing this event are you still going to do one in the fall?If to hot at the end of June for me.Inquiring mines would like to know.
   I just started my own company two weeks ago so funds are kind of tight right now also.

Pat Hayes


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 23, 2010)

mudmanh41 said:


> Hey Richie,since you are doing this event are you still going to do one in the fall?If to hot at the end of June for me.Inquiring mines would like to know.
> I just started my own company two weeks ago so funds are kind of tight right now also.
> 
> Pat Hayes



Yeah, we should be able to for RedfishOne Team members and GON members.

We are looking at having several each year at this point. Good to hear from ya Pat!


----------



## mudmanh41 (May 24, 2010)

Richie,
   I am still lurking around.I read the post on here every 3 or 4 days.I would love to come for the shark tourney but will have to see what funds are around as time gets near.
   I started a commerical floor coating company doing stained concrete and epoxy floors. If you know anyone that needs a floor coated let me know.

Pat Hayes


----------



## bilgerat (May 25, 2010)

Gahoozle TJ said:


> I'm new to the forum but I am a member of Hickory Bluff and grew up in that river. I'd be happy to take 2 to 3 with me on my boat. Got a good spot that everyone drives right over on their way out. Let me know if you wanna ride.
> 
> TJ



I want a ride!!!
PM sent


----------



## Gahoozle TJ (May 25, 2010)

10-4!


----------



## PaulD (May 25, 2010)

Updated as of today.
excellent communication with all this too. Thank you all !!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 26, 2010)

Sounds great! Would a kampin 'kayakin' kracker fit in?  I can cook and provide "live" entertainment.


----------



## PaulD (May 27, 2010)

yeh, you'd fit in!!! Heck from the ramp on Jekyll to a good bar is less than a mile! I think there is a camp ground on the island, if not there is one in St. Marys and Shellmans!


----------



## crackerdave (May 29, 2010)

Thanks,Paul - I'm gonna sure try to make it down there for this! 

I've got family in Jacksonville and St.Augustine,and would like to head on down and see them,too.Hope I can get a few more kayakers interested,too!


----------



## gabreamfanatic (May 30, 2010)

just curious is this going to be down at SSi or at the coffee bluff marnia. thats were i will be at for the day.


----------



## PaulD (May 31, 2010)

This is at Hickory Bluff marina. South side of Jekyll on the main land.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (May 31, 2010)

oh well maybe next time i  can. i got my first kayak lesson and fishing trip planed for that day.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Jun 1, 2010)

Paul...update my boat as full please.  I will have me plus two.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 1, 2010)

Trollin_Fool said:


> Paul...update my boat as full please.  I will have me plus two.



that would be me on his boat Paul


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 2, 2010)

You guys be sure and sign up for the tournament using this form if you're the boat owner/captain. KAYAKS INCLUDED, PLEASE. This will help us assign boat numbers.

http://apps.teamredfishone.com/webform/index.cfm?event=form.show&formid=6281&key=6777DC533A


----------



## hntr2k (Jun 2, 2010)

Done!

Whoo-Hooo!  



Capt. Richie Lott said:


> You guys be sure and sign up for the tournament using this form if you're the boat owner/captain. KAYAKS INCLUDED, PLEASE. This will help us assign boat numbers.
> 
> http://apps.teamredfishone.com/webform/index.cfm?event=form.show&formid=6281&key=6777DC533A


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 2, 2010)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> You guys be sure and sign up for the tournament using this form if you're the boat owner/captain. KAYAKS INCLUDED, PLEASE. This will help us assign boat numbers.
> 
> http://apps.teamredfishone.com/webform/index.cfm?event=form.show&formid=6281&key=6777DC533A



Richie,if I can make it,I'll just be flounder fishin' in my 'yak.I don't have $$$ for entry fee or heavy tackle for sharks.
Lookin' forward to the get-together and meeting some new Woody's folks,though!


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Jun 2, 2010)

Richie, Razor 1 will be fishing with me.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah Jim, I kind of thought that was going to come together.... He has a game plan I believe.


----------



## bilgerat (Jun 4, 2010)

OK, My Brother and I are going to be on TJ's boat, Looking foward to meeting yall and catching some fish!!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 4, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Richie,if I can make it,I'll just be flounder fishin' in my 'yak.I don't have $$$ for entry fee or heavy tackle for sharks.
> Lookin' forward to the get-together and meeting some new Woody's folks,though!



Buddy at work says you don't need heavy tackle. Just glue some fins on the side of your yak and get a good chum slick going through your back scuppers. When the shark comes up for a bite snap the picture. I'm going to sit this one out since I just got my yak and want to get a few fish with smaller teeth under my belt. May make fall tourney.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 5, 2010)

bilgerat said:


> OK, My Brother and I are going to be on TJ's boat, Looking foward to meeting yall and catching some fish!!!



TJ fished with me yesterday.... He's a good guy and ya'll will have a blast with him. He's fun to fish with.....


----------



## oldenred (Jun 5, 2010)

who else is gettin excited about this..... i got some new gear i'm wantin to TEST out and startin to feel like a lil boy!


----------



## sea trout (Jun 5, 2010)

oldenred!!
i feel the same way! seems like i'm so fired up 3 weeks out and the forum has kinda slowed down about it. i get more excited evey day!
they need an icon for flexing arms and grinding teeth, thats the one i would use now! yeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!
by the way oldenred....what is that a picture of in you're avatar???
looks like 2 fish or somthing on the same hook.


----------



## oldenred (Jun 5, 2010)

the pic in my avatar is an 8ft + lemon shark i caught last year. the pic is decieving but it was huge!




sea trout said:


> oldenred!!
> i feel the same way! seems like i'm so fired up 3 weeks out and the forum has kinda slowed down about it. i get more excited evey day!
> they need an icon for flexing arms and grinding teeth, thats the one i would use now! yeeeaaaaaah!!!!!!!!
> by the way oldenred....what is that a picture of in you're avatar???
> looks like 2 fish or somthing on the same hook.


----------



## sea trout (Jun 5, 2010)

ahhhh ok, so i'm looking at the sharks mouth!
for six months i thought i was looking at two different fish making a oval. it looked like the darkness in the sharks mouth was water inbetween 2 fish. cool


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 5, 2010)

ejs1980 said:


> Buddy at work says you don't need heavy tackle. Just glue some fins on the side of your yak and get a good chum slick going through your back scuppers. When the shark comes up for a bite snap the picture. I'm going to sit this one out since I just got my yak and want to get a few fish with smaller teeth under my belt. May make fall tourney.





Come on down anyway! I'm just going to fish the last of the outgoing and first of the incoming tide in the creek mouths for some flounder.
I haven't fished the Ga. saltwater much,but I hear there's a lot more tidal flow than northeast Florida,where I usually fish.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jun 5, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Come on down anyway! I'm just going to fish the last of the outgoing and first of the incoming tide in the creek mouths for some flounder.
> I haven't fished the Ga. saltwater much,but I hear there's a lot more tidal flow than northeast Florida,where I usually fish.



There has to be more flow. We fished Keaton three weeks ago and were excited to see a three foot swing from high to low overnite. Over on the atlantic side there talking eight or nine feet. I've commited to fish alligator point the weekend before. Should those plans get blanketed in a layer of oil I may just head over to jekyll.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 8, 2010)

If you're fishing the Jacksonville, Amelia island are there isn't much more. I think we have about a 6' swing that weekend.

Guys if you have completed your application please let me know. If you haven't please take a minute and do so. 

If you are planning in eating and hanging out with us but not fishing the tournament please let me know as well.

Thanks to all of you for making this another great time!

P.D.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 8, 2010)

If you're fishing the Jacksonville, Amelia island are there isn't much more. I think we have about a 6' swing that weekend.

Guys if you have completed your application please let me know. If you haven't please take a minute and do so. 

If you are planning in eating and hanging out with us but not fishing the tournament please let me know as well.

Thanks to all of you for making this another great time!

P.D.


----------



## fredw (Jun 8, 2010)

PaulD said:


> If you're fishing the Jacksonville, Amelia island are there isn't much more. I think we have about a 6' swing that weekend.
> 
> Guys if you have completed your application please let me know. If you haven't please take a minute and do so.
> 
> ...



Paul, I'll be hanging out and eating with my lady friend.  No fishing for me so there's no need to find a ride for me.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 9, 2010)

UPDATED TEAM LIST HERE:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=545613


----------



## oldenred (Jun 18, 2010)

wonder where the other teams went???? only 11 have signed up???


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 19, 2010)

Hope the tournament is still on. Gettin' close and nobody's talking about it.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah, it's still on.... I think we got 14 teams confirmed irght now as of 6-20.


----------



## PaulD (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't wait for Friday! We've got an awesome weekend planned.


----------

